# Official:knicks Sign Mutumbo



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/mutombo_031009.html


Finally we get a true center again!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I really don't think he makes a big difference in terms of wins, but it is nice that you don't have to always have to have a PF in the middle any more.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No, with the Knicks he probably will make a difference in wins.

Will be very interesting now if the Van Exel trade does go through, and can't see right now why it won't.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I have never gotten what was in that deal for the Warriors -- is it financial gain? I don't think it makes much on-court sense.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Charlie Ward's 6million contract can be bought out for 2 million. Also, they want to give Speedy Claxton a chance to start. What are they going to do with Thomas though? Bench Dampier and play Thomas and Murphy as 2 PF's?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah, so it is mostly financial? I get that they'd like to give Speedy a chance, but it's a really dangerous idea to go into the season with him as your only point. Thomas also doesn't fit in my opinion -- maybe he can play center in the east, but in the west it's not as easy to get away with a smaller lineup. I can't imagine they would want him to steal away Murphy's minutes.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

good they need him. now all they have to do is get van exel.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I have never gotten what was in that deal for the Warriors -- is it financial gain? I don't think it makes much on-court sense.


Any deal regarding the Warriors this year will be financial. They would like to send Ward and Knight to Golden State for Van Exel, but it will likely be Kurt Thomas and Charlie Ward. Ward has an expiring $6 million contract, but can be bought out for $2 million. Just saves the rebuilding franchise of the Warriors alot of money.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I don't see the Van Exel thing happening. Is it possible for them to just release Travis Knight? He's a waste. Now that Deke is our starting center, Doleac is the backup. That would make Vranes like 4th string! He can't just rot on the bench like that. 

Mutombo should be a good teacher for Vranes, as long as he even makes the team. Just dump Knight and we'll go with what we got. Or if the Van Exel thing does happen we will have a roster spot open for Matt Carrol which would be cool.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice!
Ward
Houston
Van Horn
Thomas
Mutombo

That is a heck of a lineup....Good Luck...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually, the lineup is...

PG Eisley
SG Houston
SF Van Horn
PF McDyess
C Mutombo

If McDyess can't play, there is a possibility that Van Horn will play his natural PF, or Sweetney could start at PF with Thomas being the 6th man at PF and C like he was for NY the year they went to the Finals. For now I would expect Thomas to start though.

On the Van Exel trade, here is the financial motivation.

Van Exel makes 10 million this year, and is owed about 34 million over the next 3 years. 

Ward makes 6 million and can be bought out for 2 million (saves 4 million)

Thomas makes 5.3 million this year and 5.8 million next year.

Combined, Thomas and Ward would total about 13 million dollars in owed money. *Thats 21 million dollars less than what Van Exel is owed*, hence the financial motivation.

Thomas has a great contract, and he would draw MAJOR interest from teams at the trade deadline, meaning the Warriors could get some nice draft picks and whatever else they desired from dealing Thomas to a contender.

Golden State has enough backup PGs that they won't miss Ward. In addition to Claxton, they have Pepe Sanchez, Avery Johnson, and waived rookie Derrick Zimmerman (but could pick him up again if they dealt NVE).


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

There is almost no way Sweetney will start over thomas, if he thomas loses his starting center job to sweetney. Chaney doesn't play roookies.

If mcdyess comes back expect thomas to play back up at the 4 and 5, remember Doleac was his back up.

If mcdyess does not come back expect Thomas to start at the four.


The deal with Van Exel looks less and less likely, so what are some other point guards we could acquire within in reason.


I am thinking penny.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> There is almost no way Sweetney will start over thomas, if he thomas loses his starting center job to sweetney. Chaney doesn't play roookies.


He never had a rookie worth playing. I can easily see Chaney playing a rookie before JVG. Thomas can play 2 positions off the bench, Sweetney can only play one. It would probably depend on who the better post scorer is. Thomas has a nice jumper, but that jumper moves him to the outside, that's why he averaged a full rebound less than what he did in previous years.



> I am thinking penny.


The Suns don't need a PF or a backup PG.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

If McDyess doesnt start at the 4 theres no way that sweetney is starting over thomas thats just crazy.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EwingStarksOakley94</b>!
> I don't see the Van Exel thing happening. Is it possible for them to just release Travis Knight? He's a waste. Now that Deke is our starting center, Doleac is the backup. That would make Vranes like 4th string! He can't just rot on the bench like that.
> 
> Mutombo should be a good teacher for Vranes, as long as he even makes the team. Just dump Knight and we'll go with what we got. Or if the Van Exel thing does happen we will have a roster spot open for Matt Carrol which would be cool.








Vranes is nowhere near NBA ready and Deke isn't even close to what he used to be. If he was that good...Well lets just say the Nets wouldn't have released him and relied on a "?" - MaRk in ZO, IMO, another in the long line of blunders for Layden.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Vranes is nowhere near NBA ready and Deke isn't even close to what he used to be. If he was that good...Well lets just say the Nets wouldn't have released him and relied on a "?" - MaRk in ZO, IMO, another in the long line of blunders for Layden.



Then why are all the nets players up in arms, it was about money and selling the team? 

It had nothing to do with Deke, if I wasn't so busy I dig up numerous articles and player comments stating this. Furthermore if the nets only goal was to win a championship and not trim payroll to make the team more attractive to a buyer, ther is no way they would rely on Zo, who is just as big a risk as Deke.




> He never had a rookie worth playing. I can easily see Chaney playing a rookie before JVG. Thomas can play 2 positions off the bench, Sweetney can only play one. It would probably depend on who the better post scorer is. Thomas has a nice jumper, but that jumper moves him to the outside, that's why he averaged a full rebound less than what he did in previous years


He actually did when he was a coach of the celts. Though thomas has a nice jumper he also has decent post moves and is strong and tough enough to handle the wimpier centers of the east. Sweetney is still not strong enough ( I believe in the pre draft workout he could bench 185 pounds something like 2-3 times) and as such gets muscled out of the paint easily.

Though he probably is stronger than when he was drafted, he still lacks experience in the knicks play schemes, comfort level with his team, and the overall strength to do what Kurt Thomas does.

It is unlikely that he pulled a 'lampe ' ( gaining 30 or so pounds ) , as I attribute Maciej growth to diet ( happens to a lot of serbians, or at least the ones that I know). Regarding that it's the difference between eating one proggie with Ajvar for dinner versus going to Tavern on the green and chowing down.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> He never had a rookie worth playing. I can easily see Chaney playing a rookie before JVG. Thomas can play 2 positions off the bench, Sweetney can only play one. It would probably depend on who the better post scorer is. Thomas has a nice jumper, but that jumper moves him to the outside, that's why he averaged a full rebound less than what he did in previous years.
> ...


But at 63 mil they could use some cap relief, they just signed Step to that big extension, and I think Joe Johnson has Team option for them to pick up, with Demarr in the mix though who knows.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/125333p-112381c.html

If NVE stays at Golden State, Ward likely won't be cut... because, according to Allan Houston, "You can't put a one- or two-million dollar value on the experience of playing in the Finals."


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually expected Mutumbo being traded or bought out. They're banking more on Mourning, they have Collins for the future, and Williams is a quiet and steady player. Deke would complain not getting enough minutes so this was inevitable due to space not talent. He is on the downside of the mountain but it isn't as dramatic as it could be. 

He can be effective in the middle so all he has to do is keep players from penatrating, blocking shots, and rebound. This is an all scoring team so its doable.


----------

